
Free Software Is Not About Freedom - agulhati
http://www.opensoftware.ca/blog/free-software-is-not-about-freedom
======
mutant_rvalue2
If you had precise eyes and memory to clone a museum paint at your home would
be a steal? The right of one to offer something to be sold is the same meaning
of the right of another one to see the offer and "build"(clone) by oneself. If
one have the right to choose not to buy something good even if has the money
to. Money can't be tracked to ownership information, it's just a product to
trade for anything. Ownership is a past state, not forecastable state, just
like real time only goes forward.

